# Convertidor de señal VGA



## wkike05 (Sep 15, 2010)

buenas tarde, la situacion es la siguiente quiero armar un conversor de señal VGA a LVDS tengo dos esquemas pero no los entiendo por falta de conocimientos en electronica; razon por la solicito la ayuda de esta comunidad a ver quien me hecha la mano y asi poder resolver un problema que afecta a mas de uno que no sabeque hacer con el lcd de su portatil averiado este es el primer esquema pero quisiera que alguien me lo hiciera mas explicito, puesto que la duda esta en la salida suspuestamente LVDS:





y el segundo esquema realizado por un frances es el mas explicito pero no entiendo la prte inferior a ver si alguien me ayuda y lo hace mas explicito y ademas las conexiones con conversor de señal ads831


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 15, 2010)

no ay mucho que entender ,es un esquema simple ,seguramente no sabes interpretar los simbolos,
1=busca la hoja de datos del ic y  por los numeros de las patitas armalo 
vamos hombre de a poco ,es eso lo que no logras entender? o sera otra cosa ??
el rey julien saluda


----------



## wkike05 (Sep 16, 2010)

El rollo está en el primero que es mas facil y economico pero no se si en realidad la salida al lcd son verdaderamente señales LVDS porque no lo dice y ademas el lcd recive en un par cable trenzado que recibe la señal RED0-RED5 Y GREEN0
otro par trenzado recibe GREEN1-GREN5 Y BLUE0-BLUE1
otro par BLUE2-BLUE5, HSYNC VSYNC DSPTMG (display timing)
otro par CLK+ CLK-
un cable VDD
un cable GND
 eso es lo que no entieno; y en el segundo esquema la parte inferiro la he buscado en simbologia electronica y no la he encontrado algo parecido exepto el oscilador pero los que le siguen no se que son alli necesito la ayuda para que me los describan gracias
<a href='http://www.subirimagenes.com/otros-zoomesquemavgalvds-5193290.html'><img src='http://s2.subirimagenes.com/otros/previo/thump_5193290zoomesquemavgalvds.jpg' alt='subir imagenes' border='0'></a>





disculpen copie el que no era


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 17, 2010)

Hola wkike05

Si copiaste el que no era entonces: cuál es?

Espero los dibujos adjuntos sirvan para clarificar tus dudas.
Para el segundo diagrama en su parte baja adjunto otro diagrama donde se puede definir qué es lo que hace.
Como desconozco si tienes las hojas de datos de los IC’s que vienen en el segundo diagrama te las adjunto.
Espero todo este material te sirva



saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## wkike05 (Sep 17, 2010)

mil gracias MR carlos voy a comprar los compmpeentes para empezar armar estaré informando si encuentro alguna otra duda


----------



## Nestor Chavez (Oct 11, 2010)

quisiera saber si mas del alguno ya hizo el ultimo diagrama, se ve interesante, lo que no entiendo es porque tiene y3m y y3p por ejemplo en mi lcd el data datasheet solo tiene y0m y0p y1m y1p y2m y2p nada ams estos y clkoutm clkoutp y de ahi que tiene Data y CLK  me imagino q*UE* estos dos últimos los tomo directo del vga? 

les dejo el datasheet de mi pantalla 
http://beyondinfinite.com/lcd/Library/LG-Philips/LP154W01-TLAA.pdf
si pueden ayudar se les agradecería


----------



## Jois (Nov 1, 2010)

Hola Chicos,
yo también estoy muy animada en construir con una LCD de una laptop un monitor y me he encontrado que su salida es LVDS y también la quiero convertir a VGA.
Intentare armar el circuito, pero también me he encontrado con esto que se ve un poco mas fácil pero no estoy segura. Aqui lo dejo a ver si alguien sabe mas de esto.


----------



## Iceflow (Dic 15, 2010)

Hola Jois. 

Por lo que te he entendido creo que tienes una confusion, si vas a usar una pantalla de ordenador portatil como pantalla de sobremesa lo que necesitas es un conversor de VGA a LVDS, el MP10 ese que pones es un conversor pero al reves, de señal LVDS a VGA, ese conversor no te serviria, el datasheet del chip que pones tu, el DS90C383, seria el correcto para usar en nuestros propositos, convertir de VGA (nuestro PC) a LVDS ( lo que el monitor de portatil entiende para mostrar por pantalla) sin embargo el MP10 ese usa el chip contrario, el DS90C384 (se ve en la foto), que lo que hace como antes dije es convertir de LVDS a VGA. 

Es un poco lioso, espero no haber liado mas a nadie con la explicacion jejeje de todas formas supongo que puede haber dispositivos como ese MP10 pero en el sentido VGA>LVDS que es lo que nos serviria, usando el chip DS90C383, aunque os voy advirtiendo que la resolucion maxima de ese chip es de XGA 1024x768 segun el datasheet (o eso creo entender) 

Por otro lado para el compañero que empezo el post: El primer esquema que pusiste usa un integrado 74CH04 de Philips, es un HEX CONVERTER de 6 puertas y por lo que he visto coje la señal RGB (rojo, verde, azul) y la filtra por 3 de sus puertas que a la vez vuelven a entrar por las otras tres puertas restantes del integrado asta sacarlas otra vez como RGB, con lo cual no creo que sirva para las pantallas de portatil LDVS ya que sigue sacando 3 señales analogicas (RGB) y el LVDS es señal digital, ese circuito mas bien parece algo asi como un estabilizador de señal para cableados largos, la verdad es que no lo se muy bien, mis conocimientos no llegan a tanto. 

El segundo esquema que pusiste creo que es de una pagina que ya vi hace mucho tiempo, es de un frances que estaba intentanto diseñar el mismo una placa como el MP10 ese de antes, universal para LVDS y TFT DSDN bastante sofisticada. El principal problema es que ese proyecto lleva parado en la fase de software mas de 2 años creo, el software es necesario porque como cada pantalla es distinta y tiene distintos timings para las frecuencias y las resoluciones hay que programar estos datos para cada una de las pantallas que se quieran usar con el conversor. Ademas de eso creo que ese diseño que tu pusiste era un boceto de la fase preliminar de la placa y no esta completo porque por lo que entendi cuando estuve "estudiando" la pagina faltaria como he dicho la parte de software que iria programada en un PIC si mal no recuerdo.

Llevo años detras del tema este de las pantallas de portatil para uso en sobremesa y la verdad es que salvo las Tarjetas Comerciales aun no he visto nada desarrollado bien y que funcione a la perfeccion, si que es cierto que con lo ultimo que he buscado parece que las cosas avanzan pero aun asi no lo veo muy claro. Si que he encontrado para quien quiera usar pantallas de portatil LVDS tarjetas "comerciales" bastante "asequibles", en el orden de los 30€-50€ euros con gastos de envio incluidos en eBay, con resoluciones de hasta 1440 las baratas y 1900 las mas caras y con salidas VGA y DVI, hay varios modelos, creo que esta bastante bien de precio en comparacion con comprar un monitor nuevo y asi poder usar los que se tiene por hay viejos.

Aun asi no me resigno a que algun dia, esperemos no muy lejano, salgo algo que podamos "fabricarnos" nosotros mismos y funcione bien, a mi personalmente mas que el uso que le vaya a dar a la pantalla me gusta mas la idea de hacer las cosas por mi mismo y aprender por el camino, por eso no he llegado a comprar nunca una tarjeta conversora comercial. De todas formas, si alguien sabe algo mas de estos circuitos y quiere echar una mano siempre es bien agradecida, como ya dije no soy un experto en electronica y me puedo equivocar. 

Un saludo a todo el foro, no habia escrito mucho, hasta ahora, pero lo leo mucho.


----------



## Nikolasbojo (Mar 9, 2011)

Estimados, me compre un lcd samsung, adjunto datasheet y las conexiones que hice adjunto pdf, pero no se como conectar el vsync y el hsync, si alguien es tan amabale de decirme como hago, le doy las gracias..
Y coreguir lo que tengo. Y darme un circuito sencillo para el clock.
Dejo el link donde encontre el primer esquema:

http://www.adwiens.com/projects/electronics/11/index.html

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## JONH (Jun 20, 2011)

Buenas a todos, yo también estoy queriendo hacer un monitor de sobremesa con un lcd de notebook pero la verdad es que aun no puedo ni conseguir la hoja de datos de la pantalla me canse de buscarla en Internet y nada, estas son sus características (SAMSUNG LTN154X3-L0D 15.4" WXGA) si alguien sabe aunque sea la compocision del zócalo de esta pantalla, como para que pueda empezar a hacer algo la verdad que se lo voy a agradecer muchísimo, disculpen y nuevamente gracias


----------



## Nikolasbojo (Jun 21, 2011)

JONH, te dejo el pdf con el data de tu lcd, si podes hacer algo avísame que tengo uno parecido!!

saludos


----------



## mauro pereyra (Abr 14, 2014)

*H*ola*,* tengo interes en que alguien me ayude con el grafico de un circuito para transformar un cable lvds a vga! *Q*uisiera hacer una plaqueta donde se encuentre*n* los dos conectores y uno de la fuente de alimentacion*.*
*G*racias si alguien puede ayudar*.*


----------



## didacgil9 (Jun 1, 2015)

*Convertir LVDS 6-8bits a VGA*

Estoy buscando donde comprar un producto como el MPE10 de Microsys. El manual está en este foro, y puede buscarse por Google con mpe10man.pdf
No consigo dar con alguna web que lo mencione i/o lo venda.

Tengo una radio-navegador que tiene una salida LVDS de 10 pines (2 en aire) y la quiero pasar a un monitor VGA, por lo que necesito un componente como este.

Muchas gracias ...


----------

